# Manual SUB EQ and Dolby volume



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello again HTS..

If you've read my previous posts about audyssey problems and harsh sound from speakers, I've made quite a progression..

Previous post (if interrested):
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/119570-harsh-piercing-sound.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nderstanding-maximum-volume-0db-audyssey.html

My speakers has been tuned, and i found out, that i can get similar results with using manual EQ, with dolby volume instead of "dynamic EQ" and "dynamic volume" audyssey offers..

I like these features, but i don't like the audyssey calibration.. Manual sounds much more natural to me, as i like quite a big roll-off at higher frequencies, due to a small room and delicate hearing..

Now I've got the very last problem, my subwoofer.. I can't make any manual corrections to this, with the manual EQ..

What options do i have with my manual EQ+dolby volume combination?

I have a Denon 4311 receiver..

I'm expecting some sort of device between my receiver and subwoofer..

What is the cheapest option?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

JensToft91 said:


> Hello again HTS..
> 
> If you've read my previous posts about audyssey problems and harsh sound from speakers, I've made quite a progression..
> 
> ...


Many listeners prefer the results of manual EQ. It can be quite labor-intensive, though, especially in a surround system.

Don't know about Dolby Volume specifically, but in general the "dynamic" processors are disruptive to imaging.



> I like these features, but i don't like the audyssey calibration.. Manual sounds much more natural to me, as i like quite a big roll-off at higher frequencies, due to a small room and delicate hearing..


You might look at Dirac Live. It allows you to:

create your own target curve
control the range over which auto-eq is applied



> Now I've got the very last problem, my subwoofer.. I can't make any manual corrections to this, with the manual EQ..
> 
> What options do i have with my manual EQ+dolby volume combination?
> 
> ...


Just curious, what are you using for your existing manual EQ?

For EQing subwoofers, a miniDSP 2x4 works well.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you tried manual with Dolby volume off? To my knowledge DV is just a dynamic range control function. Ie: when a loud commercial comes on as your watching tv, it levels the output. I think it's like a "night" mode too. (Off the top of my head). I don't use it but would think it would hamper the listening experience. Maybe I'm all wet?


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

My current manual EQ is the simple one from Denon menus (right beside audyssey funktions).. At this point, this is okay for me (i don't know the true power of a better one anyway )

I only use dolby volume for movies atm, for music i keep it off..

Dirac live requires miniDSP and UMIK-1 mic, which is quite expensive, and just another "1000 point-correction" software that i dont really like.. I read a comparison, and it audyssey and dirac live sound alike..

I just want a simpler EQ to "shape" my response - not flatten it entirely.. I feel these corrections are way too specifik to placement of the microphone.. The sound will be true, in a very small area..

After my post, i found something called the "behringer feedback destroyer", and i can buy the Behringer FBQ1000, quite cheap.. I do need the UMIK-1 for measurements, but i actually really want a proper microphone 

But as far as i could read, i can manually adjust the subwoofer with this..

Any suggestions?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My Onkyo has a similar manual section also, though audyssey does well enough. For now. Lol
What kind of deal did you find not BFD? I have one that I'm not using. I bought it to tidy up my response curve that I plotted with test tones and graph paper. Painful.... Since doing those plots, I've added 2 more subs, and my response is pretty nice, so I don't need it. May do a minidsp someday. Gonna leave it alone for awhile.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

JensToft91 said:


> My current manual EQ is the simple one from Denon menus (right beside audyssey funktions).. At this point, this is okay for me (i don't know the true power of a better one anyway )
> 
> I only use dolby volume for movies atm, for music i keep it off..
> 
> ...


My suggestion of the mini DSP 2 x 4 is for you to use it as a way to do manual EQ with your sub as you have in the past with your speakers. Or, depending upon your configuration, use it for both. The mini DSP units are pretty easy to work with, have a really nice GUI that runs on a PC, can handle the task of sub and speaker EQ as well as anything else I know of. Just a thought.


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm from denmark, so i don't intend to buy any used equibment, from far away.. Thank you for the offer, though! 

So, the miniDSP can sit between my amp and subwoofer, and the corrections will still apply in 5.1 mode? I don't use my sub for music, as my mains have plenty of low end..


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

JensToft91 said:


> I'm from denmark, so i don't intend to buy any used equibment, from far away.. Thank you for the offer, though!
> 
> So, the miniDSP can sit between my amp and subwoofer, and the corrections will still apply in 5.1 mode? I don't use my sub for music, as my mains have plenty of low end..


Should work fine. I have not done that myself, but have worked with several miniDSP products, and know of no reason it would not give you excellent results.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

JensToft91 said:


> I'm from denmark, so i don't intend to buy any used equibment, from far away.. Thank you for the offer, though!
> 
> So, the miniDSP can sit between my amp and subwoofer, and the corrections will still apply in 5.1 mode? I don't use my sub for music, as my mains have plenty of low end..


If I may offer my opinion. Why not a plug-n-play solution as Anti Mode 8033 to put between your amp and your sub.
A fellow shackster gave me this advise a couple mounth ago and I do not regret it although I choosed Anti mode Dual 2.0 for personnal obscure reason but 8033 could be what you need.


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anti-mode is not exactly cheap :/ 
If audyssey opened up some sort of "advanced" settings, everyone would be super happy..


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

What i mean by the audyssey advanced feature is, that i have all the power in the world to make excellent EQ.. I just can't acces it, and that is quite annoying :/

A MiniDSP looks like alot of fun though.. many different possibilities?


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Even though i can't really afford it, i bought the UMIK-1 and a miniDSP.. This thing is too awesome.. Ruler flat subwoofer response!

But i already want to play with this DSP alot more.. Is it possible to EQ the front speakers with mini DSP, with out an external AMP?

I have a Denon 4311..

I wish this unit has the same feature, as my dads old harman kardon.. The connection between til processing stage and the amp was physically connectet with two bridged phono connecters on the back..

"Right out - Right in"
"Left out - Left in"

And from the factory, it came with a plug between these two.. 

This would be TOO perfect, to the miniDSP


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, your Denon has preamp outputs and external in for the front left and front right, exactly what you were looking for. There is no external jumper because the connection is automatically made internally unless you connect to the input connectors. Doing all of the EQ plus crossover in the miniDSP, however, would bypass your AVR's LFE management, not sure how well that works for you.

Thought you might like the mini DSP, though, pretty ideal for manual EQ, if it fits your configuration.


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does that work? 
Pre-out -> miniDSP -> ext in?

That would be awesome to play with.. 

It's AWESOME for subwoofer correction


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Bass management through MINIDSP 

http://www.minidsp.com/products/ht-series/nanoavr-hda


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Bass management through MINIDSP
> 
> http://www.minidsp.com/products/ht-series/nanoavr-hda


Right, and the 
Pre-out -> miniDSP -> ext in
looks like it should work, if I understand correctly from the online manual.

Good luck. It looks like you are finding, as others have, that a little bit of manual tweaking leaves you with the character of your speakers but without the annoying extremes, where a lot of auto-EQ just squashes the life out of the sound.

Happy tweaking!


----------



## JensToft91 (Jan 19, 2013)

MiniDSP makes so many nice things! But i think i will stay with my current configuration.. 
I finally, after 2 years, found the sound i want.. It's not perfect, but i can enjoy it all day long, if I want..

I manually corrected my centers and rears, to sound like my fronts, and with the subwoofer EQ'ed to flat, my movie experience is just fantastic.. My rears was way too loud, with audyssey dynamic EQ.. Dolby volume does a way better job, with everything movie related.. I'm SO happy!

THANKS GUYS!:wave::wave:


----------

